# Raising trophy bass



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like wintertime on here lately. Not a lot of reports but much complaining. 
some good lunchtime reading. I’m going to order this book if I cannot find it at the library. 









Raising Trophy Bass


There are many myths and misconceptions about raising trophy bass in small ponds. Here are the facts to producing huge largemouth.




www.bassresource.com


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I know a guy here that introduced some Florida bass into his six acre pond which already had northern largemouth. After five years, he saw no difference in the size of the fish in his lake. The largest bass prior to the introduction was an eleven pound bass. The pond is located in Seagrove NC.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

It seems every pond is different and some raise big bass and some don't. It's a simple management process really, then yu take what you get. It comes down to nutrients and space. Harvest those bluegills and a few bass and maintain balance. Control algae and excess weeds.Here's a freeby from the state:


https://ohiodnr.gov/static/documents/wildlife/fish-management/Pond%20Management%20Pub432.pdf


----------

